# transplantin outdoor plants that are about 2 to 3 feet tall



## bushgrower37 (Jul 21, 2009)

I was just wandering wat the best way to transplant these outdoor plant to another area and i was just look for suggestion. I stumbled upon many many many plants in this state park and there is about 3 bushes about 5 feet tall that have premature buds on them but there is smaller plants all around them that i want to move closer to me so idea plaeas


----------



## Newbud (Jul 21, 2009)

Your on here asking for tips for stealing some dudes plants???

I hope the owner catches you and has gay tendencies.

Why dont you show us some pics? The owner might be one of our members, would be fun to meet face to face wouldn't it :chuck:


----------



## Hick (Jul 22, 2009)

...Paddle faster newbud!... I hear banjos"....:shocked:


----------



## astrobud (Jul 22, 2009)

while your digging them up and you see a red lazer dot, run


----------



## oldsman (Jul 22, 2009)

:**: .I think these aren't yours to pull so remember what goes around comes around.Maybe after you move/steal them and work your butt off transplanting them someone will "just find" them .Or maybe you do move'em and they bud nice and pretty and as you are picking them Leo gets you:cop: .


----------



## Cass (Jul 22, 2009)

Bushgrower, you have to be a bit slow to think that this community would not only condone your theft, but assist you???? Maybe you should change your name to Bushsnatcher.... think about it.........


----------



## FUM (Jul 23, 2009)

>>>It's clear that you have never worked at growing your own garden. I really don't understand  why your even on this righteous web site with this question. Dude-you need help, but not the kind you'd find here. Hay I know. Naaa..I can't say... But you got balls man. I've had a few plants taken. all because someone needed them more then me. I'd be mad like Al Capone, Sunny Listen and Casus Clay.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 23, 2009)

bushgrower37 said:
			
		

> I was just wandering wat the best way to transplant these outdoor plant to another area and i was just look for suggestion. I stumbled upon many many many plants in this state park and there is about 3 bushes about 5 feet tall that have premature buds on them but there is smaller plants all around them that i want to move closer to me so idea plaeas


 

ostpicsworthless: :stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 23, 2009)

bushgrower37 said:
			
		

> I was just wandering wat the best way to transplant these outdoor plant to another area and i was just look for suggestion. I stumbled upon many many many plants in this state park and there is about 3 bushes about 5 feet tall that have premature buds on them but there is smaller plants all around them that i want to move closer to me so idea plaeas


 



I dont recommend you go back..sound as though you came across a Garilla grow...They will kill you..and Carma will come and see ya here soon


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 23, 2009)

FUM said:
			
		

> >>>It's clear that you have never worked at growing your own garden. I really don't understand why your even on this righteous web site with this question. Dude-you need help, but not the kind you'd find here. Hay I know. Naaa..I can't say... But you got balls man. I've had a few plants taken. all because someone needed them more then me. I'd be mad like Al Capone, Sunny Listen and Casus Clay.


 

the problem with  these stupid people yonkin   someones grow  Besides the point they cat grow them selfs..is  that they dont even know when to take them..chances are the plants thios jerk is takeing plants that he thinks  he can just put close to him..lol..now  no one will get any use from it   cause it will die..or be hermie...and  I  have never done this befor  but...


I wish  all the spider mites  from this site  on  you *bushgrower37 *and may :cop:  find you:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 23, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> while your digging them up and you see a red lazer dot, run


 


no...thats too late.   BANG!!!


----------



## zipflip (Jul 23, 2009)

i dint see this whole thread until after on another thread i felt sumthin was fishy an asked if they was his. then not but few minutes later i come cross this thread . er durr!!! 


> the problem with these stupid people yonkin someones grow Besides the point they cat grow them selfs..is that they dont even know when to take them..chances are the plants thios jerk is takeing plants that he thinks he can just put close to him..lol..now no one will get any use from it cause it will die..or be hermie...and I have never done this befor but...


  that has gotta be the biggest shame ever really .   i dont know if it would irritate me  more havin my buds jacked at full maturity or half maturity... LOL


> I wish all the spider mites from this site on you bushgrower37


 i hope the mites go where crabs go as well :aok:


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Aug 22, 2009)

if i run into plants, i just do a quick admiration and glance for bugs....

maybe if someone finds mine they'll just give em a drink!>....


----------



## sexagenario (Aug 22, 2009)

:holysheep: is this for real!


----------

